# Moisture Meters



## tipusnr (May 21, 2004)

I keep coming back to discussions on the moisture content of woods.  This is something I associated with mostly with bowls as, until recently, I haven't harvested or salvaged many of my pen blanks.  I never even considered that woods I purchased wouldn't be dry enough for turning (as mentioned in another topic).

Now for the question.  What meters do you use and why that meter?

I don't know right now what becomes too expensive for me to purchase but cost will definitely be a major factor for me.


----------



## Kurt Aebi (May 24, 2004)

I bought the $30.00 moisture meter from Harbor Freight.   I have compared its readings with that of a friend of mine that has a Lignomet and it reads close enough for me (+/- 1-2%), not enough for me to worry about - just moving a piece from the shop to the house can cause that much difference.

I bought it because it was cheap and I wanted to make sure it was something I was going to use often enough to warrant an expensive meter.  So far, it works fine for me.  It does have pins and someday I would like a "pinless", so I will keep saving my pennies until that day comes.


----------

